# Show me your Parnis Portuguese straps!



## Yuj

Hi, my Parnis Portuguese Power Reserve is about to come in the mail in a few days, and I've only heard bad things about the strap. So I'd like some ideas on what strap I should put on it. Thanks guys!


----------



## wakingLife

I'm waiting on delivery for the same watch and these bands:

http://www.watch-band-center.com/shop2/index.php?user=watchstrap&proid=6198&skat=5
http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p10037h239s242-Watch-band-22mm-dark.html?writecomment=1
http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p1221h275s286-Watch-band-22mm-dark.html

This review shows it on the blue ostrich...


----------



## Terry M.

Great post, thanks. I'm looking at getting the same watch in just a few days.


----------



## Martin_B

Mine:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## johnchoe

Not great photos, but here's mine on a black croc-leather with blue stitching.


----------



## linsook




----------



## Terry M.

All simply gorgeous!!! :-!


----------



## jaro1959




----------



## pradeep1

Which model Parnis watch is this and where did you guys buy it from?


----------



## Outlawyer

ebay special, 8.95.


----------



## wakingLife

pradeep1 said:


> Which model Parnis watch is this and where did you guys buy it from?


Few different sites/sellers on ebay. Try searching 43mm Luxury *********** Reserve. The seller xiaosong12580 sells them and maintains good feedback.

I just received mine but it was defective (stops running when turned upside down). I'm sure he'll replace it, I just hope the next one works OK!


----------



## Gianna's Dad

this blue is dark enough to look good with almost anything.

BTW - this watch is excellent. good choice!


----------



## Marc-B1




----------



## pradeep1

wakingLife said:


> Few different sites/sellers on ebay. Try searching 43mm Luxury *********** Reserve. The seller xiaosong12580 sells them and maintains good feedback.
> 
> I just received mine but it was defective (stops running when turned upside down). I'm sure he'll replace it, I just hope the next one works OK!


Is this a common problem with these watches - they stop working when turned upside down? :-s


----------



## pradeep1

Gianna's Dad said:


> this blue is dark enough to look good with almost anything.
> 
> BTW - this watch is excellent. good choice!


That is a handsome watch. I like the look, but am only concerned about the quality, since I have read some gripes on this forum about Parnis quality.


----------



## midshipman01

Quality control is what it is with Parnis. They've been about 75% overall for me out of 10 watches or so. But, you're getting a power reserve automatic that looks this nice for like $70. You can't really expect "quality" in the traditional sense because you're obviously not getting Seiko QC for that money...so, if you get one and it works right out of the gate, that's great. If not, use a reputable seller like manbushijie.com and you can give it another try. I still feel it's worth the potential hassle for their better models, like the Port. Hard to beat value-wise.


----------



## captain kid

Those watches are extremely pretty, I want one.
I especially like the first picture; all white instead of yellow-ish with different colour dials.

Edit
Or are they all the same model and is the lighting of the picture responsible for the colour differences?


----------



## cheesebloke

captain kid said:


> Edit
> Or are they all the same model and is the lighting of the picture responsible for the colour differences?


Yes they're all the same model. The dial is a white that is mostly matte but with just the slightest satin quality to it, the subdials are silver with concentric grooves/rings.


----------



## Ochiman

nice looking watch but I dont quite get the chronometer markings.


----------



## captain kid

cheesebloke said:


> Yes they're all the same model. The dial is a white that is mostly matte but with just the slightest satin quality to it, the subdials are silver with concentric grooves/rings.


Ah thanks. I hoped there was an all white version. White and blue look great together.

I also don't get the chronograph markings.


----------



## Terry M.

I can't make up my mind.

I keep coming back to this page and the stunning pics and I want one, but I just haven't pulled the trigger yet. Something.... something..... is holding me back. I've had my eye on it for about 3 months now. o|


----------



## captain kid

Terry M. said:


> I can't make up my mind.
> 
> I keep coming back to this page and the stunning pics and I want one, but I just haven't pulled the trigger yet. Something.... something..... is holding me back. I've had my eye on it for about 3 months now. o|


-The dials being silver and not white cheapens the watch.
-The Chronometer text cheapens the watch
-Not being water resistant.

These are my reasons for not getting it.
Still a magnificent looking watch though.


----------



## Terry M.

I think you're right with your points. All very solid ideas and something definitely worth considering. However for a $65 watch, what would you expect? I can handle the silver dials, no problem. Not being water resistant? Meh, I've got lots of watches for that job; but for simple hand washing it makes one take pause. The chronometer text? Yeah, that just is plain and simple out of place and a bold face lie (at least a pretty darn safe assumption).


----------



## GuySie

Terry M. said:


> The chronometer text? Yeah, that just is plain and simple out of place and a bold face lie (at least a pretty darn safe assumption).


Actually, you could say it's only a lie if the Swiss put it on something which isn't COSC. A chronometer is nothing more than a clock - which this is, quite plainly - and there is no solid link between COSC _certification_ and that word beyond the way the Swiss have used it on dials ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

GuySie said:


> Actually, you could say it's only a lie if the Swiss put it on something which isn't COSC. A chronometer is nothing more than a clock - which this is, quite plainly - and there is no solid link between COSC _certification_ and that word beyond the way the Swiss have used it on dials ;-)


Indeed, only if it would say 'Certified Chronometer' it would be untrue. 
Then again, the Swiss made sure only their own movements can be certified :-x

Regards,

Martin


----------



## johnchoe

Plus, for what it's worth, mine keeps time within +2 seconds per day, which is downright crazy accurate for a $65 watch. Yes, I know a single data point is meaningless (I work a lot with statistics) and your own mileage may vary, but I'm always amazed at how great a bargain this watch has been.

My only desire would have been to have it slightly thinner (it wears a bit bulky to be a true dress watch) which could've been achieved by making it handwinding only.


----------



## cheesebloke

Mine is +15/day, every day, no matter what, so I'm pretty sure it could be regulated to +/- 3/day without too much trouble.

The silver subdials are a common trait with the real Portuguese...

There was some German website where someone pressure tested the watch to 5 bar and it passed. That being said, I'm sure it varies like every other QC aspect. The crown is not screw down, but it is a dressier watch and I wash my hands without taking any precautions with it on and nothing has happened to it.

The silly "chronometer" text, cheap strap, and noisy rotor are the only things that show any cheapness. The strap is easy enough to change, and after you do that it makes a very decent impersonation of a $500 watch.


----------



## IanUK

Mine is fine and is one of my most worn watches. It gets compliments as well as it looks more expensive than you would think. The 6 o'clock dial is seconds which is pretty traditional and the top one is the power reserve. By making it a circle it provides symmetry to the watch.

The blue hands and numbers are amazing and can look light blue all the way to almost black depending on the light and angle.

Ditch the strap that comes with it. Here are some that I have tried.

Blue crocodile









On wrist









With Maratac strap - black with blue stitching









And my current favourite - stainless steel bracelet


----------



## captain kid

Dude.

That blue crocodile strap looks amazing.


----------



## Terry M.

captain kid said:


> dude.
> 
> That blue crocodile strap looks amazing.


+1


----------



## Terry M.

GuySie said:


> Actually, you could say it's only a lie if the Swiss put it on something which isn't COSC. A chronometer is nothing more than a clock - which this is, quite plainly - and there is no solid link between COSC _certification_ and that word beyond the way the Swiss have used it on dials ;-)


:thanks You got me. I got ahead of myself.


----------



## websniper

Doesn't really go with the watch, but just for fun...... Bond NATO.


----------



## GuySie

cheesebloke said:


> The silly "chronometer" text, cheap strap, and noisy rotor are the only things that show any cheapness.


Ah, the rotor... I still don't understand how it can possibly be _that_ noisy (and not just 1 specimen, but across the board). I've seen some other OEM watches that appear to run off an ST25 and they were not like that.


----------



## johnchoe

Yes, the rotor is NOISY! Someone else likened it to the sound of ball bearings rolling around in a coffee can, and that isn't too far off. I've been tempted to take it to a watch maker and ask if there's any lubrication that would help, but I think this is just a fact of the watch.


----------



## cheesebloke

Yeah, I think the case is just poorly insulated. Even the ticking of the watch is very loud, several times louder than my VE. All in all, a minor problem. I am just glad mine keeps good time and is showing no signs of falling apart.


----------



## ArticMan

johnchoe said:


> Yes, the rotor is NOISY! Someone else likened it to the sound of ball bearings rolling around in a coffee can, and that isn't too far off. I've been tempted to take it to a watch maker and ask if there's any lubrication that would help, but I think this is just a fact of the watch.


I put just a little amount of thick silicon bearing grease into bearings and that did the trick. Noise is gone! Rotor don't spin loose anymore but it still winds like it should, just nice tickin sound when it winds .

It only takes 5 minutes and steady hands....


----------



## jklfafa

just got my Parnis today









Martin, where did u get that strap? I like that a lot, looks soft. Stock strap is very rigid. Do you have a link where I can purchase?

General question, if the watch is fully wound, there is no clutch to prevent manual overwind?


----------



## pasan

Black Maratac Mil-Nato strap on my plain grey Portuguese homage.


----------



## GuySie

That may be the first NATO/Parnis combo I've seen yet! Looks good.


----------



## wakingLife

pradeep1 said:


> Is this a common problem with these watches - they stop working when turned upside down? :-s


Nah mine was faulty, returned it to the seller. Not sure if he will fix it or send me a new one..


----------



## johnchoe

ArticMan said:


> I put just a little amount of thick silicon bearing grease into bearings and that did the trick. Noise is gone! Rotor don't spin loose anymore but it still winds like it should, just nice tickin sound when it winds .
> 
> It only takes 5 minutes and steady hands....


Any chance you have photos of this operation? Where did you apply the silicone?

Did this affect the watch operation?


----------



## ArticMan

johnchoe said:


> Any chance you have photos of this operation? Where did you apply the silicone?
> 
> Did this affect the watch operation?


No photos sorry. I just pushed some grease into bearings with plastic stick and removed residues with acetone and cotton stick. Just be careful that nothing goes into movement. I have noticed that it takes now a bit longer to reach full power reserve (as I assumed), but nothing dramatical. That thick grease prevents rotors free movement to unwinding direction and the noise is gone!


----------



## Sparhawk

jaro1959 said:


>


What strap is this?



Marc-B1 said:


>


The color scheme of this whole picture really makes this look sharp. What strap is this one as well?


----------



## jklfafa

Is there any household product I can put on the rotor to prevent my rotor from making loud noises?


----------



## scoff

It's BOB SHARK STRAP FOR BREITLING from WACCEX_SHOP.










This thread makes me think I should have bought a white-faced watch :roll:


----------



## jefnando

here is mine


----------



## Martin_B

scoff said:


> It's BOB SHARK STRAP FOR BREITLING from WACCEX_SHOP.
> 
> This thread makes me think I should have bought a white-faced watch :roll:


Wow, that strap looks great :-!
And, I guess you mean you *also* should have bought a white-faced one :-d

Regards,

Martin


----------



## scoff

Martin_B said:


> And, I guess you mean you *also* should have bought a white-faced one :-d
> Martin


I'm afraid you're absolulety right :-d


----------



## Yuj

Great shots guys! I still don't know if i should go for a brown alligator strap or a black one!


----------



## Lakeview

jaro1959 said:


>


Love the strap on your Parnis, especially the buckle. Where can I purchase one of these gorgeous straps as my Parnis Power reserve needs an uplift.


----------



## Terry M.

Lakeview said:


> Love the strap on your Parnis, especially the buckle. Where can I purchase one of these gorgeous straps as my Parnis Power reserve needs an uplift.


+1 I love it! :-!


----------



## qiongyi

Gianna's Dad said:


> this blue is dark enough to look good with almost anything.
> 
> BTW - this watch is excellent. good choice!


Really nice watch, love it !


----------



## Metlin




----------



## ArticMan

Old thread, new strap...Actually it doesn't fit very well. It make face too "fat" or like watch had a too big shoulders but looks good in pictures...


----------



## tintasuja

Gianna's Dad said:


> this blue is dark enough to look good with almost anything.
> 
> BTW - this watch is excellent. good choice!


I really like this one. Is that the original band? $80 shipped... Like it...


----------



## mrsamsa

Here's mine:
It's King's Buffalo Grain Stiched from The Bay.


----------



## cottontop

This pic does not show the strap all that well, but it seems to be of good quality leather.
cottontop


----------



## funguy33

tintasuja said:


> I really like this one. Is that the original band? $80 shipped... Like it...


 I really like this blue strap. May I know where can I get this? Thanks.


----------



## wmaker

Buffalo grain from ebay seller rmnilsen:


----------



## mo1689

Wow, pardon my enthusiasm, but that's a sexy strap!! Mind if I ask where you got it?


----------



## CptVague

I've got a custom strap made by danielb that I think looks great. Unfortunately the decent pics I took are long gone, maybe Daniel has them and can post them up for everyone's impressions.


----------



## orloff

Hi
These are my two ;-)
greetings
Mario


----------



## dfl3506

orloff said:


> Hi
> These are my two ;-)
> greetings
> Mario


The top pic looks amazing. What colour is the dial and strap, is it dark grey? What is the make of strap, looks excellent quality?


----------



## dpn

On a blue shark strap from International Watchman.


----------



## Yuj

Wow, there are some really good looking straps on this thread! I just recently bought a new honey alligator strap for my Parnis Portuguese and donated it to a friend  Unfortunately, I didn't take any pictures of it before I gave it away!


----------



## dfl3506

I love that coolur combo on the top one. What brand is that strap? I only see black or white Parnis Portuguese models, not dark grey. Are they still available?



orloff said:


> Hi
> These are my two ;-)
> greetings
> Mario


----------



## Ravivos

got mine today...


----------



## Alter Soldat

Very cool thread and very cool looking pieces here.Now I want one too.


----------



## cameronma

IWC style~~~~~~~~


----------



## gyang333




----------



## Alter Soldat

Look what came today. Wow, much better than I expected. I'm impressed............the stock strap is not that bad but this one's better.


----------



## Pohoho

Two year late to the party! Here's mine on a RIOS Deep blue Louisiana Crocodile Calf Strap:


----------



## grishenko45

what size is the strap on this watch? 22mm? I've got my power reserve in the post - looking for a nice brown leather strap for it!! Can't wait to post a pic!

Also where do you UK'ers get your straps>?


----------



## FunkySteve

jklfafa said:


> just got my Parnis today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin, where did u get that strap? I like that a lot, looks soft. Stock strap is very rigid. Do you have a link where I can purchase?
> 
> General question, if the watch is fully wound, there is no clutch to prevent manual overwind?


Glad this thread was revived

Do you guys think this kind of strap would make this watch work with a black suit? I love the look of these things for dress watches, but I'm wondering if I should opt for a black faced one without any color instead


----------



## luckily

yes! I agree. Last weekend, I purchase a watch in manbushijie.com, It is so beautiful , good quality!

That seller is great！！！！ recommend...... A+++++++


----------



## ShaggyDog

I've got some straps before from WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com they are based in Germany, and the choice of straps on their website is absolutely mind blowing.

+1 on that picture earlier with the blue shark strap.


----------



## Alter Soldat

Mine rides on black leather now.


----------



## okman

Ravivos said:


> got mine today...


what size strap is that? do you have more pics of your strap, where did you get it? thanks!


----------



## luckily

BEAUTIFUL！ ........... IS GREAT！ WHYi DON'T SEE THEIR INFORMATION？？？？ONLY ...... INSTEAD OF MAN BU SHI JIE ???????????????????

I REMEMBER SHOULD HAVE A LOTS OF MESSAGE！


----------



## luckily

MAN BU SHI JIE HAVE IT!


----------



## luckily

MANBUSHI JIE HAVE IT, It's strap 22MM


----------



## luckily

okman said:


> what size strap is that? do you have more pics of your strap, where did you get it? thanks!


MANBUSHI JIE have it , It's strap 22MM


----------



## merl

On a Rios Panama strap


----------



## drx86

Does somebody have a picture of this watch on a 6.5" wrist?

It's a beautifull watch but the fact that it could be to big for my wrist is holding me back.

Love the white dial blue croc strap combo!


----------



## Pohoho

I have a 6.5" wrist and here's a shot of it:


It's just nice for you I think so go ahead and get it.


----------



## Matty01

Couple of Parnis on marine leather ... I source the leather and had a batch of 140 made


----------



## drx86

Pohoho said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist and here's a shot of it:
> 
> 
> It's just nice for you I think so go ahead and get it.


It just.... seems to be too big or is it me?


----------



## modfive

So, I just ordered myself one of these Parnis 'Portugese' white faced chronos  I'm excited - this is my first watch purchase in years; I just picked up watches as a hobby/obsession recently. As I have about 2 weeks until I actually get my watch, I'm being impatient and looking at Shark, Ostrich, Croc, Lizard, etc. straps. I got the 44mm watch. I think it has a 22mm strap. However, I've notices some strap descriptions say stuff like "Fits Breitling" and so forth. It's making me think that not all 22mm straps are the same.. Maybe some of these 22mm's that I'm browsing on Amazon or other watch band sites won't fit my Parnis? I'm worried, because a lot of these straps cost almost as much as the watch itself. I was thinking to get a couple, maybe a brown and a blue one. What should I take into consideration?


----------



## Pohoho

When you don't see the whole length of the arm, it does look big but not really.

I do have a set of brown straps bought for this watch but didn't really warm up to brown yet (all my watches are on black and this watch on blue) so they are up for sale here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-...straps-22-18mm-120-75mm-5mm-thick-731003.html


----------



## IamtheToph

Outlawyer said:


> ebay special, 8.95.


This is one of the nicest combinations I have ever seen. Since I can afford $80 total right now, and not 4k, I might be doing this as a placeholder for the IWC Port. Any more pictures please? How's the Parnis been for you? What color would that strap be considered?


----------



## djwoblely

I was wondering what was the consensus on the dark navy straps? I was hoping for something thick. First blue strap I bought on ebay was horrendous the thing came apart before i put it on. I am looking for a croc looking leather navy strap. My watch is on brown right now I'll post pics soon.


----------



## mrsamsa

Reviving a dead thread!

Here's mine on a brand new Hirsch Livingstone:


----------



## Joeri35

Just finished my home made grey leather nato, so threw it on my Parnis Portuguese right away. Happy with the result


----------



## phantom3091

I see you are Canadian. Do you happen to know where can this watch be purchased from? Any websites that ship to Canada? Thanks


----------



## dfl3506

dfl3506 said:


> I love that coolur combo on the top one. What brand is that strap? I only see black or white Parnis Portuguese models, not dark grey. Are they still available?


Asking same question again.


----------



## tintasuja

Anybody tried a metal bracelet on this watch?


----------



## mrsamsa

tintasuja said:


> Anybody tried a metal bracelet on this watch?


I think there's at least one pic earlier in this thread with a bracelet, but it might be mesh.


----------



## Omegafanboy

I have my grey portuguese on a mesh strap


----------



## cameronma

haha Parnis make me remember IWC


----------



## Skv

I have still got it on the stock Black strap. Might but a blue crocodile one as well. Has anyone a tutorial on how to decrease or eliminate the grinding sound that is made by the rotor?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Jelle86 said:


> I have still got it on the stock Black strap. Might but a blue crocodile one as well. Has anyone a tutorial on how to decrease or eliminate the grinding sound that is made by the rotor?


The noise of the rotor is what it is. There is nothing that will make any significant difference.
The only thing that might help a little is some silicon grease to help quieten the bearings in the rotor.


----------



## Skv

I am gonna try this: http://flounders-mindthots.blogspot.nl/2012/07/parnis-wristwatch-review-4-improvements.html?m=1


----------



## Skv




----------



## Joeri35

Decided yo try this, so had to share it here 










Not too bad


----------



## Martin18

That Parnis is so good looking. Unfortuantely it seems to be almost impossible to get your hands on one these days.

Does someone know any seller that has this Parnis still availible?


----------



## Skv

Martin18 said:


> That Parnis is so good looking. Unfortuantely it seems to be almost impossible to get your hands on one these days.
> 
> Does someone know any seller that has this Parnis still availible?


I sold mine a couple of weeks ago. Maybe you can find one second hand?


----------



## Martin18

Jelle86 said:


> I sold mine a couple of weeks ago. Maybe you can find one second hand?


Thats a shame I just missed that one. It would be quick shipping and transaction, since we're both from Holland.

But hey, I will make sure to take a look at eBay and the sales forum from time to time.


----------



## theoldwoman

A number of online retailers have this back in stock now. ..........., Parniswatch, and Parnisshop all had it yesterday.


----------



## theoldwoman

My last post was redacted, must have offended a filter, man, bush, you know the rest.


----------



## Richmondmike

I bought this on the forum from member Matty01 who makes the fish leather straps himself. Worth every penny, it is beautiful!


----------



## MrThompsonr

Power Reserve(Portuguese hands)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neelpatel

anyone have a picture with the blue dial portuguese? http://www23.babidou.com/pic/2011/11/18/daji6789/22mmdeploymentbuckle/customizecow/PN-2601.jpg this one with a blue strap by any chance?


----------



## chicolabronse

Silver sunburst on a brown di modell croc









chico


----------



## peete563

Parnis grey dial on a grey louisiana croc strap.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------

